# black moor help needed



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. We bought some baby black moors and orlandos on friday to go with our other fantails. I have noticed this evening that one of them has lost an eye. I was ok 2 hours before. Any ideas what i can do,the other one seems to have an eye thats swollen too. Never had this before with a fish. I have heard that black morrs can loose them easy. I dont knowwether to leave it or put i out of his misery. Any advice would be great x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I have seen many fish with one eye id see how things go. If he looks like he is suffering speak to the place you got him from and get some advice .


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks. its horrid lol.Going to speak to the pet shop i got them from tomorrow as i need more plants any way and see what they suggest. Seems ok so to speak. But still, not very nice. Poor thing


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

Now its got white stuff from its eye and its trsiling what looks like a peice of hair going ot see the shop tomorrow where i got it from x Thanks again


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i would seperate the new fish from your old fish & give your origional fish a fungle treatment asap.i would take the new ones back n get a refund n try somewhere else.but put them in a bowl on their own 4 a while until you are sure they are free from infection hope that helps xx


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks. i have treated the water with bacteria stuff. Just in case. See what the pet shop says tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

It certainly sounds like a fungal infection. The loss of an eye shouldn't cause any problems long-term and it will learn to adapt to this disability. I would seperate the fish and apply a full treatment of API melafix and/or pimafix.


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

well i put it in the treating tank but unfortunatly it died in the night RIP Popeye xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Black moors and fancy gold fish do tend to see more infection ailments due to there finnage some times they also like very good water quality. Many are already infected when purchased and they can get wiped out very easily. Its a shame as there very pretty fish.


----------



## Browser (Feb 16, 2009)

take it back. Black moors dont tend to cope with stress very well! mine got white spot about a week after gettin him, did a 70% water change and now he is fine. Think the amonia levels jumped up abit as a new fish was added and didnt like it.


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

I had the water tested before i put them in, but i suppose like you said the could of been different as we also lost a goldfish now think it was the stress of new fish. Sounds daft but i had jsut treated the water a week before. I try to treat them as soon as i get them as i have bought a fish and it got that stressed i had to treat for iwhite spot before now with a new one. Thnkas guys at least i know that they are more prone to moving.


----------

